# Flamable vapor sensor



## Downthepipe

Hello guys 
I swapped out a standard gas water heater with a 50 g Richmond power vent three weeks ago. On Monday they refinished hardwood floors and heater has not worked since. Troubleshooting guide says 7 blinking lights means flammable vapor present. Reset FV sensor at gas valve or replace sensor. 
Cannot find new sensor at this time. Nor do I know how to "reset " Honeywell gas valve. I would appreciate any input thanks guys
Downthepipe


----------



## Gettinit

I do not think my Honeywell Book has that info in it. What is the model number of the valve? I do not think it will be in the installation book.


----------



## Gettinit

Try a hard reset if it utilizes a cord by unplugging it for a couple of minutes. If no cord turn it off for a couple of minutes. Then turn it on. I do not think Honeywell has a code to be able to reset it.


----------



## saysflushable

Downthepipe said:


> Hello guys
> I swapped out a standard gas water heater with a 50 g Richmond power vent three weeks ago. On Monday they refinished hardwood floors and heater has not worked since. Troubleshooting guide says 7 blinking lights means flammable vapor present. Reset FV sensor at gas valve or replace sensor.
> Cannot find new sensor at this time. Nor do I know how to "reset " Honeywell gas valve. I would appreciate any input thanks guys
> Downthepipe


 Jeesh I cna't exactly remember. I think you turn the temp up and down 3 times or turn the gas valve on and off 3 times. 

Sorry but maybe I will jog somebody elses memory.


----------



## MarkToo

I'm pretty sure you have to replace the sensor - I think it's a one shot deal.


----------



## Gettinit

MarkToo said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to replace the sensor - I think it's a one shot deal.


I don't think any of them are made that way anymore. At least I hope not.


----------



## Mohr Mech

Hold the temp up and down at the same time while you power the unit up. And the flamible gas sensor of its the one I think it is needs to be replaced they often fail if you even get them wet. I learned that the hard way


----------



## deerslayer

I can't remember the sequence but I believe you had to push the temp up 8 times in a row after unplugging and resetting.
I haveit wrote down but I just looked in the truck and can't find it?

I believe this link may be it?
http://www.ehow.com/how_6622377_reset-switch-rheem-water-heater.html


----------



## Redwood

deerslayer said:


> I can't remember the sequence but I believe you had to push the temp up 8 times in a row after unplugging and resetting.
> I haveit wrote down but I just looked in the truck and can't find it?
> 
> I believe this link may be it?
> http://www.ehow.com/how_6622377_reset-switch-rheem-water-heater.html


E-How? :laughing::laughing::laughing:

When you get done reading that maybe you want to learn to bleed the air out of your plumbing pipes... :laughing:

http://www.ehow.com/how_6345853_bleed-plumbing-pipes.html

Or how to design a home plumbing system...:laughing:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7627592_design-home-plumbing-system.html

Or how to dissolve pvc cement....:laughing:

http://www.ehow.com/how_7172843_dissolve-pvc-cement.html

Or how to use pvc for an air line...:laughing:
http://www.ehow.com/how_7744362_use-pvc-pipe-air-line.html

They've got some really funny shiot there...


----------



## Downthepipe

Thanks for the input guys

Replaced sensor still no luck can't get a hold of rheem till tomorrow. I guess the gas control valve is going to be replaced. I will post again after I get this resolved
Downthepipe


----------



## Downthepipe

Well I got hold of rheem tech support and they told me reset procedure for the Honeywell gas control. As follows 
With temp dial all the way up
turn power switch off then on
Then twist temp dial all the way down then all the way up
Do this seven times
On the seventh time you will hear a soft click and the heater will start ignition process
Note from the time you start the reset process you have 30 seconds to complete it

Ok well it worked however after only the third time of twisting the temp knob I heard the soft click and I stopped the process as the heater started its ignition process
So I have hot water for the customer but slightly miffed at the whole reset process

Thanx again for all replies


----------

